# Sweet Plum (Sageretia theezans)



## Byron Barker (Aug 17, 2020)

I found some of these Sweet Plum "logs" a few weeks back. It is a very interesting tree with incredibly hard and dense wood that has either an orangish-red or purplish-plum tint to it. The grain seems to be fairly bland apart from the coloration. Unfortunately, this tree is more of a shrub and evidently barely gets much larger in diameter than a baseball. Still thought people would be interested in seeing it. I'll post more pictures of the variation in the wood when I can.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 17, 2020)

That's pretty coloring, I wonder if it fades with exposure and time.


----------



## Byron Barker (Aug 17, 2020)

Tony said:


> That's pretty coloring, I wonder if it fades with exposure and time.


That is exposure and time! Was cut nearly a decade ago according to the person I got it from. It was all a hedge row I guess in life. When I cut into one, it looked and worked very similarly to Purpleheart without the machine burns.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 17, 2020)

Man, you just keep coming up with some unique eye-candy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 18, 2020)

Byron,
We do appreciate the very interesting wood you post. Always wishing you lived across the street! Jim

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Byron Barker (Aug 22, 2020)

Some more pics. One has got the Batman logo going on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 22, 2020)

Byron Barker said:


> I found some of these Sweet Plum "logs" a few weeks back. It is a very interesting tree with incredibly hard and dense wood that has either an orangish-red or purplish-plum tint to it. The grain seems to be fairly bland apart from the coloration. Unfortunately, this tree is more of a shrub and evidently barely gets much larger in diameter than a baseball. Still thought people would be interested in seeing it. I'll post more pictures of the variation in the wood when I can.
> 
> View attachment 192370
> 
> ...



Top picture, left piece, is that indented grain, adventitious buds, thickened rays or stress fractures??/?? No, don't see any in the wood collection...


----------



## Byron Barker (Aug 23, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Top picture, left piece, is that indented grain, adventitious buds, thickened rays or stress fractures??/?? No, don't see any in the wood collection...


I'm guessing it is checking of some kind, but I really couldn't tell you. Some of them have something like that and some not. Don't worry, I'll keep a piece or two for you!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

